# Forte Trovoada em Loures 18.11.2011



## Duarte Sousa (18 Nov 2011 às 23:25)

Este evento começou com a queda de precipitação por volta das 16h00-16h30. O primeiro relâmpago/trovão que visualizei/ouvi foi às 17h05, mais minuto menos minuto. A cada minuto que ia passando, a chuva tornar-se-ia mais forte, e a trovoada mais próxima. 

Aqui fica um vídeo dos 3 relâmpagos e correspondentes trovões que consegui captar depois de chegar a casa de um dia de aulas. São os trovões mais potentes alguma vez filmados por mim. Os trovões eram de tal modo que tudo estremecia. A iluminação falhou em metade da rua sempre que caía um relâmpago, mas passados 1 ou 2 minutos, voltava. A chuva no momento era diluvial, durou uma meia-hora, a rua escorria água como nunca tinha visto, ou pelo menos não tenho recordação de tal coisa.

Hora dos relâmpagos registados:
1º-17h40
2º-17h43
3º-17h47

Não liguem aos comentários no início do vídeo, estava a falar ao telefone


Ainda consegui captar 2 raios a partir de prints screens dos vídeos. 
A primeira foto é do 1º relâmpago, a 2ª do 3º.


----------



## c.bernardino (21 Nov 2011 às 23:13)

Confirmo o relato, principalmente em termos de trovoada.

Eu ia ao volante entre Loures e Pinheiro de Loures.

O evento fez falhar o abastecimento de energia elétrica ao longo de 5 km, pelo menos.

Só a intensidade da chuva é que não achei nada de inédito, mas claro que isso pode ser um fenómeno muito localizado. O Duarte estava no fanqueiro.

Bom trabalho !


----------



## c.bernardino (21 Nov 2011 às 23:16)

Para acrescentar um facto curioso:

o dia seguinte estive em Loures e houve uma pessoa que me garantiu que "o raio caiu tão perto que senti um cheiro a queimado esquisito".

Já alguém sentiu o mesmo? penso ser posssivel, tem lógica que o seja.
A minha casa já pegou fogo num dia de trovoada, mas nunca senti esse cheiro diretamente da trovoada.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Nov 2011 às 14:29)

Obrigado pelo(s) comentário(s) *c.bernardino*


c.bernardino disse:


> Para acrescentar um facto curioso:
> 
> o dia seguinte estive em Loures e houve uma pessoa que me garantiu que "o raio caiu tão perto que senti um cheiro a queimado esquisito".
> 
> ...



Sinceramente não sei onde caiu o raio, pelo iMapWeather nem no concelho de Loures foi, mas não sei ele é fiável quanto à localização "detalhada" de onde ocorrem/caem os raios. 

Relativamente ao cheiro, nunca senti, mas já há um tópico sobre o assunto Trovoada com cheiro.


----------



## c.bernardino (22 Nov 2011 às 15:59)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Obrigado pelo(s) comentário(s) *c.bernardino*
> 
> 
> Sinceramente não sei onde caiu o raio, pelo iMapWeather nem no concelho de Loures foi, mas não sei ele é fiável quanto à localização "detalhada" de onde ocorrem/caem os raios.
> ...



A ideia que tenho do iMap não é a melhor, aliás, a ideia que tenho é que nenhum sistema deteta mesmo todas as descargas MAS a essa hora temos o registo de uma descarga perto da minha casa, mais concretamente em Negrais. 
Por vezes a calibração destes dettores não é fácil e há imprecisões mas foi aqui muito perto.


----------

